# Just wanted to say thanks



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to say thanks to you all for makeing a great forum, and to sawgunner for sending me some great stuff to help me get started,, 2 engines and some track that was the best day I ever had. I need so much more stuff but its a great start. Being on a fixed income and trying to get started in the train hobby is tuff because it's mostly for the well to do. I will never understand why they charge so much for a box car it makes it hard if not impossible for some people to get anywhere in this hobby.
I can't thank you all for the great gallery photos and advice. Its great
Thanks
Edward


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look in your local papers and Craig's list for free train listings.
You never know what you will find, we have had members who have picked up free or cheap trains like that.

Sometime people are moving and just want to get rid of them as they can't see just throwing them out.

There are a lot of items you can use for making your own stuff.
Things like certain types of cans or round containers make excellent oil storage tanks.
Other things can be made out of ordinary things that you probably just throw away now.
Packing foam has a lot of uses, straws into gutters, corrugated card board can be made into houses. ETC.

Look at stuff before you throw it out as garbage, throw it in a box for future building.

A couple threads showing some things that others have made out of "garbage".

Structures,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13426&highlight=scratch+building


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14772&highlight=scratch+building

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15732&highlight=scratch+building

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13785&highlight=scratch+building


My ROCK, made mostly out of "junk" except for the plaster cloth. But you could do the same with a plaster soup and paper towels cheaper.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314

For scenery there are a lot of things out side you can transform into trees and bushes, we have threads on them too.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16878&highlight=making+trees

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15051&highlight=making+trees

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15337&highlight=making+trees

Ballast? There are a bunch of free things you can use if you look for them.
Use our search, if you can't find them I will look for some.
The latest suggestion was to look in your gutters, the shingles shed some of their coatings and is great for ballast. If you can't climb up there put some sort of catch plate under the down spouts and check them after a rain storm.

These threads I listed will start you looking.
Think garbage, before you toss it think about ways you can use it for the RR.
And.....it is for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you very much, I do check those places everyday, finding free trains on Craigslist is impossible but I look anyway. Thank you and have a great day.
Ed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've learned that you just never know what a day can bring...about 5 years ago, I got an email out of the blue from a gentleman I had never met, a retired architect. He wanted to know if I wanted his N scale layout, free and clear, just come and pick it up. It came with 5 engines and about 30 cars, as well as all the buildings and scenery. I've kept it pretty much as he built it, adding only a few personal touches to make it mine...










Keep up the hunt...:thumbsup:


----------

